# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  trebam slikice!!!

## Lutonjica

cure, lijepo vas molim da mi, ako imate i želite da budu na portalu, pošaljete slikice vaših beba kako lijepo i slatko spavaju   :Smile:   i, ako netko ima nešto takvo, slikice koje bi pasale uz tekst o utjecaju muzike na bebe, recimo bebe kako plješću, ili kako im pjevate, ili kako plešete s njima, ili kako lupaju po nekakvim baby-instrumentima... hvala!
lutonjica@yahoo.com

----------


## †marival

poslala sam ti ... spavanje i pljeskanje

----------


## Elly

Poslala sam ti (spavanje i lupkanje)

----------


## putnica

Poslala sam ti spavanje

----------


## Lutonjica

fala cure, super ste   :Smile:

----------


## Matea

poslano (sviranje), za spavanje moram prekopati malo, ali budem i to nasla ak ne veceras onda sutra.

 :D

----------


## Helga

Ja poslala spavanje

----------


## kloklo

Offtopic, ali ne mogu odoljeti: Helga, slika u avataru ti je zaaaaaaaakon   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Helga

Hvala, hvala   :Shock:  

Od 200 slika na 1 se smije. Tako da su mi te najdraže.

----------


## Lutonjica

a ja bih samo poslala Potjehu jedan veliki pozdrav od Lutonjice Toporka  8)

----------


## ~lex~

> a ja bih samo poslala Potjehu jedan veliki pozdrav od Lutonjice Toporka  8)


A gdje su Liljo i Kosjenka? 

Tko se zove Potjeh!?!?!?! Ja sam, naime, htjela dati ime Potjeh jednom od svojih deckiju (rekla mi doc da su decki )

Sada, pak, razmisljamo o imenima Perun i Svebor (ako koja i bude cura, bit ce definitivno Kosjenka).

Ispricavam se na off-topic postanju. Nekako mi doslo milo oko srca

----------


## Matea

e jelenice, bas mi je drago da znas koga cekas. ja sam jedna od onih mama koja je morala znati.
super su ti imena - mada nikola i matija isto nisu losa (ako se dobro sjecam).
je da je off-topic ali nije vazno, kaj ne.

pusa svima!

----------


## Helga

Evo mame od Potjeha!
Drago mi je da je još nekome lijepo ime jer nas skoro svi čudno gledaju   :Rolling Eyes:    :? .
To je bilo jedino ime za koje smo i ja i muž odmah rekli: To je to!
Sorry, ponovno off-topic

----------


## zanamala

:Laughing:   napokon sam uredila svoj profil...poslala sam slikice na zadani mail...ne ljuti se sto su velike..jos ucim kemijanje na kompjuteru

----------


## Lutonjica

hvala još jednom cure super ste  :D 

a imate kaj s vašim bebačima kako dižu glavicu, sjede, pužu, drže igračke, i sl. sve moguće vještine do godine dana?

----------


## ninochka

evo poslala sam ti jedno dizanje glave (star 3 mjeseca i 10 dana)

----------


## zanamala

jos od jucer mi slike stoje razasute po tastaturi i skeneru.....boze kako  ti klinci brzo rastu   :Crying or Very sad:  


evo saljem..i pokusam ipak malo umanjiti rezoluciju

----------


## kristina

Poslala sam ti jednu slicicu!

----------


## mak

:Laughing:  Poslah ti par slikica pa ti vidi. Mozda ce ti se 3-4 min otvarat, nadam se da ne smeta.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Evo poslala sam i ja par slicicica. Nadam se ne prekasno, i da ti nisam zablokirala mail!! :D

----------

